# Pet Glitz 10% chihuahua-people discount code



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Designer dog collars & accessories @ www.PetGlitz.com

Theres a *10% discount* for Chihuahua People members. Just use the code chipeople in the coupon field at checkout
Mia
x


----------



## Securveil (Dec 1, 2005)

Username: Securveil

I'd like the code please


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Mia can I have the code I'm looking for new collars for my boys


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Super cute collars! Sorry if this has already been asked but do you ship to the US?


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

thanx yes i ship to the US, theres an option on the site to view the currency in dollars aswell. 
The shipping to the US is approx $2. 50. The site works out the exact amount for you
mia
x


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks so much! :happy7:


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

cute clothing


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

hey mia just wana say i recently got a collar for Honey and think its great! thanks alot! cant wait till you add more stuff to your website...like stuff i saw on your survey i did!


----------



## Paty (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey!

I like collars on Pet Glitz. I am wondering if you ship to europe? And the price of shipping?


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey, I love the collars, would you ship to Noeway, or can I give you the adress of a friend in UK?:angel10:


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

The collars are great, I got the red snake skin sometime last year


----------



## ChihuahuaMad (May 4, 2007)

WOW, got some cute things on there, and the store is only 1/2 hour away from where i live! great!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Didnt know it was a store too as I go to Urmston quite often too!! 

Wouldnt mind a couple of blingy collars for the boys 

Sinead x


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

hi i was wondering if there is another discount code? i tried chipeople but it said it expired!


----------



## intenshn (Jun 9, 2013)

shias-mommy said:


> hi i was wondering if there is another discount code? i tried chipeople but it said it expired!


I was wondering if this sticky was still good or not. I guess that's my answer. :crybaby:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

intenshn said:


> I was wondering if this sticky was still good or not. I guess that's my answer. :crybaby:


I don't think so it's an old one from 2005


----------

